# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Artista and Finasteride

## Artista

Hello everyone, 
After having doing extensive research on the usage of* Finasteride* (brand names _Proscar_ and _Propecia_ by Merck, among other generic names), as well as reading the experiences here on the forum and after  talking directly to men that have taken it, I consulted with my regular doctor. He and I have never spoke of hair loss before. I told him of my desire to try Fin' for my hair loss and his response was a VERY POSITIVE one.(he can be quite conservative at times)
To repeat what I said at the other thread on Aug 1st; 
*I had a great conversation with my regular doctor, he was very POSITIVE of its usage. I was surprised to hear that he has prescribed it to many of his patients for MPB (throughout the years) and he states that all (not some) of those patients have had  RESULTS at varying degrees.
Some patients have had  very minor changes  and some have had and maintained great IMPROVEMENTS due to Fin' usage.
He said that the only side effects present  were a small &#37; of his patients experiencing lessening of their ejaculate, but that's all.
Nothing worse than that.*
*
I started taking Finasteride on August 1st 2013!
*
My doc has told me to take 1 mg everyday and in 3 months we would have a follow up appt on this. He feels that my scalp should have a positive result from its use also that it should not be a negative factor to my health or age.
The brand that I am prescribed is generic by *'Dr. Reddy's Laboratories'*
I started this thread for all of you guys out there!
Of course I will still be a patient later year of Dr Wesley's phase trials.
I had spoke with Dr Wesley prior to talking with my regular GP to make sure it would have no baring on the phase test surgery. He gave me the *thumbs up* too.  
 :Smile:   I will take a full 1 mg pill for a week and maybe then ,I will break them in half as suggested by experienced users.

----------


## BudskiiHD

> Hello everyone


 Hi  :Smile: 




> that it should not be a negative factor to my health or *age*.


 It won't have any effect on your age since finasteride is not a time machine. lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I will take a full 1 mg pill for a week and maybe then ,I will break them in half as suggested by experienced users.


  1mg is the recommended dosage. If you are trying to save on cash, then get a prescription for 5mg and split that into 4 to get 1.25mg. There is no reason to lower the dosage below 1mg unless you are getting side effects.

----------


## Artista

Hey thanks *BudskiiHD*! I appreciate your response and will give your suggestion consideration.

----------


## Artista

I'm feeling very positive about finally trying out Finasteride. Today marks the 3rd day of use now.. I've felt nothing different in my day to day life. Sleep is good , no headaches etc.

----------


## vinnytr

> I'm feeling very positive about finally trying out Finasteride. Today marks the 3rd day of use now.. I've felt nothing different in my day to day life. Sleep is good , no headaches etc.


 Congrats on starting fin and i hope it works for you  :Smile: 
How old are you ? 

Also did your doctor tell roughly to how many people he did prescribe fin for hairloss ? and how many of them did get good results ? 

I was anti-fin for over a year since i have been hearing stories when i first researched about it a year ago . I have been taking proscar roughly 0.6 mg everyday since the 1st of july 2013 now and thank god i have nothing bad to report so far although its early days (just over a month) 
I have a severe shedding of weak hairs which started recently , i am hoping this means fin is working .
Keep up updated on here please  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

Hi Vinny, my doctor didn't give me the actual #of patients he has prescribed Fin' to but he did say that there were a QUITE lot. A good amount of them experiencing very positive results. Of course I will keep everyone informed as to my progress.  Eventually I will take pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## Spex

All the best Artista. Positive mental attitude dude  :Cool: 

Look forward to hearing your updates and pics along the way. 

Remember the main objective is to STOP further loss regrowth is a bonus.

Regards
Spex

----------


## Artista

*Spex* my friend! Thank you for your very  positive comment and your absolutely correct,  *keeping a 'Positive mental attitude'* is _always_ half the battle. (that applies to everything in life guys)   
I wonder how 'Les' from the UK is doing these days Spex. He had called into the Live UK show Ep. 7 (5-5-13)  and spoke with you and Spencer about how he had recently begun using Finasteride as well. Great show by the way!
He and I are at the same age and I think our hair loss maybe at the same level too.  
*'Les' if your out there, could you please update us on your Fin' experience here at this thread? 
*
Id love to hear from you. 
At any rate Spex, Id like to think that this thread will be very useful for our members here, our visitors too.
Especially for the younger men who have begun to notice that they might be experiencing MPB.   
Today is my 4th day on Finasteride..Id better take photos of my pate this weekend.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BigThinker

I think you've made the right choice.

I remember being so hesitant to start.  I would time micro-doses at first and hyper-analyze every bit of how I "felt".

Before you knew it, I was up to 1.25 mg/day and now it's just part of my morning routine: shower, get dressed, pop finasteride, head out the door.  I'm sure you'll find yourself in a comparable position in no time.

Best regards.

----------


## Artista

Hey there *BigThinker* , Thank you for your comment.
I feel positive about this and members like you serve to enhance that positivity based on personal experience!
Today is my 5th day on it. It is now a part of my routine as well-lol.  :Cool: 

*Vinnytr* , just to add..I am a 54 year old guy. There is another 54 year old Finasteride user out in the UK, 'Les' that I was impressed by.
He had called into Spencer's  live UK show some weeks ago.
I was impressed with his upbeat view on his recent use of Finasteride during his conversation with Spencer and Spex.
Since then i have learned of many middle-aged men out there, like myself, who have been taking Fin' without experiencing any major side effects and also experiencing some positive results.
In my mind some years ago I had felt that Finasteride was far better suited as a treatment for_ YOUNG_ men at the beginning of their hair loss.
*Spencer Kobren* is a good example of that.
Ive been educated since then thanks in-part to this *BTT* website.
Vinny , as I understand it,,shedding is probably a GOOD THING!!
*Cheers !* :Big Grin:

----------


## Affect

I'm a 20 year old guy, on my 7th week at the moment. I really like it, been cumming a lot more, no idea why, usually I had "orgasms" then I cum after 2-3 orgasms, but now each time I get an orgasm I cum somewhat, but can still keep it hard until the finale. That is the only side I could think of, at the beginning I thought I had lost some of my desire for sex, but I had just been working a whole lot and once I had a few days off work I was back being a teenager. 

Can't say much about the hair, had no hair drop for me for about 3 weeks, then I had a "shed" period of about 3 weeks, and the last few days I've been seeing less and less hair falling out, usually only 1-2 hairs I see in the bathroom, before Propecia it was close to 10-20.

Thankfully I caught the hair loss in time, and hopefully i will see some more improvements. 

I've been reading a lot about Propecia, for about 6 months before taking it, and to be honest, just try it. if it doesn't work, quit. if it does, carry on!

I'm waiting about 12 months before starting to use Minox, I wanna see the effects of Propecia.

----------


## Artista

Hi* Affect*, good luck to you young man! Thanks for the comment and sharing your personal experience with us.

----------


## BigThinker

> I'm waiting about 12 months before starting to use Minox, I wanna see the effects of Propecia.


 That's what I told myself I'd do as well.  I've just grown so frustrated with the continual deterioration of my hair that I pulled the trigger on ordering minox.  Whether or not I'll use it when it gets here is to-be-determined.

I find this hairloss sh*t can cause me to be irrational and manic from time to time.

----------


## Artista

Hang in there *BigThinker*, times will be better for us all at some point.
Today marks my 7th day on Finasteride.
I just came across a photo of me taken 8 years ago in 2005.
My hair was great looking  compared to what it looks like now.
Of course back then my hair was somewhat of a* minor issue* for me.
 It is a *major issue* for me today,and thats why *i am HERE*.  
*Joe from Staten*, I know you are reading this thread. 
If I could have hair transplant surgery improve my hair to resemble what it had looked liked in 2005-I could walk around *WITHOUT a hat* and *WITHOUT trepidation.* 
I would never expect to have the appearance of a full head of hair..thats the reality  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Artista,

Thank you for posting this thread, it is encouraging. I am thinking about trying Propecia again, tapering on slowly. Please keep us updated on your progress.

----------


## Artista

Your welcomed *TheSwingingGate*, I most certainly plan to share my experience with the use of Finasteride, 

(Dr Wesley's phase test surgery too of course)

I believe I am a good candidate for hair transplant surgery, Im just awaiting my involvement in that Pilofocus test to be completed once Dr Wesley schedules me in.
Ive been impressed with what I have seen and what was said during his PowerPoint presentation.  
Lets hope for the best and keep optimistic- :Smile:

----------


## TheSwingingGate

OK, took .25mg this morning...and we're off!

----------


## Artista

GREAT SwingingGate !! I'm not alone~~LOL Good luck .. Today marks my 8th day. 1 mg per day

----------


## TheSwingingGate

So far just a tingling sensation in testicles (happened before Propecia) and in penis (this is new). Hope this passes?

Going to try .25mg every 5 days and taper up the frequency, then hopefully the amount.

----------


## Artista

Today is my 14th day on Finasteride.
 I have not had any side effects to date. I am at a NW 5 at this time.
I do have plenty of hair on top that has miniaturized in the last 8 years ,even 'DermMatch' doesn't help like it had a couple of years ago. 
I am hoping that those hair follicles mentioned will be revitalized by the medicine. 
If that is the case I certainly would be a bit more comfortable in my own skin. I look at a photo of myself taken in 2005.
Although I was bothered by my thinning hair at the time, at least I had OK coverage on my scalp.
Back then, I could walk around WITHOUT a hat back then even when I knew that my crown had  some hair loss.
One more thing--Im surprised at just how SMALL 1 mg of Finasteride really is.  LOL

----------


## Artista

Hello everyone,,today will be my 18th day on *Finasteride* @ 1 mg per day.
Yesterday morning i did experience major 'dry mouth' and throughout the day. *Quite uncomfortable!*
It may be due to the use of Finasteride but i cannot be 100&#37; certain because i do have other medicines that I  take daily for my health.
_BUT_ Ive never experienced severe dry mouth before.
I have done some research on it and have read that Fin' *has had dry mouth side effects*  in some users throughout its history.
I had purchased a mouthwash specifically made for that issue yesterday and I was A-OK afterwards..
This morning I awoke without any major dry mouth. After taking one of my other meds I experienced dry mouth again,,but not as severe.
It may be the combination of the two meds but that remains to be seen.
I will be taking my Fin' in a few minutes from now..If I experience _ANYTHING_ like that again,,Ill come back on here today to report it..
Aside from dry mouth I have not experienced anything else unusual.
I might break the pill in half and take .5 mg instead..What do you think??

----------


## Artista

Hello all...
Today is my *21st day on Finasteride*. 
The 'dry mouth' that I had experienced some days ago is no longer prevalent. 
I now feel that Fin' may have had nothing to do with it after-all.
I had recently read *DanWS*' experience with Fin'.
I have had no side effects like those that he had mentioned, 'testicle sensitivity' or  'scalp tingling'. 
In fact I have had *NO side effects at all.* 
Sexually everything is *normal* too (ask my wife).
Last night, in fact, I was sitting where I am now, at the desk.
My wife walked up behind me,,put her arms on my shoulders and kissed my head as she would normally do.
She then remarked that my hair* felt* and seemed different.
The existing hair felt and looked in her words~ "_puffier_",' maybe _'more robust'_
As it has been said Finasteride begins to 'work' right away once you start taking it. 
Hopefully in a few weeks we will see more improvement! 
I will post photos for all to see if Finasteride proves to be a good thing for me.  :Smile:

----------


## BigThinker

Still very early, my friend.  At 21 days, I doubt your hair is any different.  But I do understand how easy it is chalk everything (good and bad) up to finasteride, especially in the early stages of treatment. We're in it for the long-haul, so as long as you have no sides, stick to 1mg and don't even think about it.  


Keep on keeping on.

----------


## Jcm800

Arista - is your wife aware you're taking finasteride?

----------


## Artista

Hi there* BigThinker* ,
I understand and appreciate what your saying..I too am very well versed in what can and cannot be accomplished from using Finasteride.
 Also, I am quite aware that there are those who will experience varying degrees of positive results and there are those that will NOT experience any results at all..Unfortunately.
What I  had mentioned was that my wife had noticed that my hair seemed to be a bit more _robust_ and we were not talking about hair at that time. 
I was not saying that she saw more volume or any growth to my scalp.
I just want to make that clear...

As a comparative, if one were to wash his/her hair with a particular product that added luster and radiance ,you would more than likely see a result from it.    
Finasteride MIGHT show results in 3-4 months or it could be up to a year.
That does not mean that hair follicles will all of a sudden 'jump to attention' in reaction to Finasteride. 
IF Finasteride is working positively for you  it will be *progressive* 
meaning that you may see signs of healthier hair prior to those documented  time frames.
Again I was not saying that Fin' is working for me at this time but I can say that I am still using the same shampoo as i always have been ..
Hoping for the best!!

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone*, Today is my 25th day using Finasteride. No side effects at all and I have not noticed any shedding either.
*ALSO*~ 
this morning I began using* Nizoral Shampoo 1%* for the first time.   As it was suggested, Ill use Niz' every 3 days.
 Hey , it is a good shampoo and it smells decent too.    :Smile:

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Artista,

I have a few questions for you.
Is there a way to send a direct message?

----------


## BigThinker

> *Hello everyone*, Today is my 25th day using Finasteride. No side effects at all and I have not noticed any shedding either.
> *ALSO*~ 
> this morning I began using* Nizoral Shampoo 1%* for the first time.   As it was suggested, Ill use Niz' every 3 days.
>  Hey , it is a good shampoo and it smells decent too.


 It's easy to start adding treatments once you're in a groove isn't it?  Never thought I'd add minox, and now here I am 1 month in already.

Let me know what you think of the Niz.  I'm currently using a zinc pyrithione shampoo (2% keto aggravated my scalp), but am considering Niz.

Keep it up.

----------


## Artista

Hi guys ! I certainly will keep you guys up-to-date on the Niz' Along with the Fin'  , BigThinker, thx -Hey SwingingGate, I accepted your 'friendship' I'm not sure how we could connect privately, I guess one of us would have to provide an email Or something like that

----------


## Artista

Hey *BigThinker* Ive just learned that this forum does not allow for sharing of one's private info like email, Skype etc.
Sorry my friend..

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Artista,

Ok, got the message too about the PM's.

I was going to ask if (you don't mind), when you spoke with your doctor, did he/she have a definitive take on Propecia side effects? 

Did the doctor seem to think they would diminish (if experienced) with continued use, was there any discussion of lasting side effects after medication is stopped? 

My GP and Dermatologist both seem to think that side effects are rare, and would discontinue with use if experienced...however, there was not a lengthy discussion with either.

Just curious to hear what other medical professionals' take is on this whole experience.

----------


## Artista

Hi *TheSwingingGate,* 
This is what I had said at the beginning of this thread~
"I had a great conversation with my regular (GP)  doctor, he was very *POSITIVE* of its usage. I was surprised to hear that he has prescribed it to many of his patients for MPB (throughout the years) and he states that all (not some) of those patients have had RESULTS at varying degrees.
Some patients have had very minor changes and some have had and maintained great IMPROVEMENTS due to Fin' usage.
He said that the only side effects present were of a small &#37; of his patients experiencing lessening of their ejaculate, but that's all.
Nothing worse than that.
My doc had also told me to take 1 mg everyday and in 3 months we would have a follow up appointment on this. He feels that my scalp _should_ have a positive result from its use, also that it should not be a negative factor to my health or age" :Smile: .

*Today is my 31st day on Fin'..again Ill say, no side effects that i can see or feel.*

----------


## stuart01

Artista if you have not taken any recent pictures  of the present state of your hair loss make sure to take some so that you have a starting point and retake them every 3 months so that you can monitor your results.

----------


## Artista

Hey there *Stuart01*-!
Glad to hear from you. First off, Ive spoken with *Dr Panine's office* a couple of times in the past.
 (First time when Dr Panine's office  was located on Thatcher ave.) 
*Dr Panine is one of our premier surgeons here in the Chicago-land area.* 
 Im sure that we will be speaking again soon.
Yes, I have taken photos at the time that I started using Finasteride.

----------


## Artista

It is now my *40th day on Finasteride*. 
NO side effects to speak of, major or minor.
My 'good' hair as I have said before, *DOES* seem to be a bit more *robust.*
My existing hair at the front and mid-scalp being effected by MPB seems to be "puffier" as stated by my wife ,or robust too.
Im purposely not focusing in on the vellus hairs at this time for my own good lol.
Ill take photos at the 3 month mark to see if there actually is a change.
If there isn't as yet , I will stay on Fin'  of course.
Ill give it a year to see. At any rate, finasteride will be useful once I possibly have a full on HT. 
Ill decide that after being involved with Dr. Wesley's phase test. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Spex

Good for you Artista. Keep us updated.
Regards
Spex

----------


## Artista

*Spex !* Great to hear from you my friend..thanks for the comment. I certainly will continue to share my experiences here..fingers crossed. :Smile:

----------


## Hair87

All the best Artista!

----------


## Artista

THANKS *Hair87* ! 
Actually, after showering this morning, I must tell you that my hair is looking to be a lot more positive. 
I wont speculate or assume anything.
Keep in mind that I have also included using _Nizoral shampoo @ 1%_ to my routine.
I dont expect miracles , just hoping for a little improvement and a chance to halt the hair loss for now.
Cheers

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone!* 
Today marks the second day into my 3rd month on Finasteride.
Ive gone through a full 2 months on the medication now with NO side-effects to speak of.
Back in August after approx 2 weeks on Fin' I had experienced severe 'dry mouth' for one or two days and wondered if it may have been a minor side effect of Fin'  BUT IT WASN'T. (It was from a different med altogether)
Haven't had ANY issues since then.   
I try NOT to focus on my scalp too much and as you know thats a hard thing to do-lol.
Ill say this, my 'good' hair DOES seem to be much more healthy/robust.
I still feel very POSITIVE about the effects of using
 Finasteride (1mg per day) and I will hold off from making any statements until Im at the end of my 3rd month. 
This morning I had read *User1991's*  similar thread for the first time. 
He began taking generic Finasteride at the end of May 2013.
He too has had no side effects from it.
Ill post a 'hello' to him on that thread now  :Smile: ..(a Fellow Chicagoan!)

Hey *'SwingingGate* , How are you doing these days????

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Artista! Good to hear from you my man.
Happy everything is going well for you, hope you see some new hair in the not too distant future. :Smile: 

I started on the .25mg every 3-5 day protocol. Felt sides immediately after the first dose, decrease in ejaculation, fluttery feeling in pelvic area, urge to urinate. Gave it about a week for the second dose, same thing.

Decided to take 2-3 weeks off to see if everything returned to baseline, and it did. So, decided to try again. I am now 3 doses in the .25mg every 3 day protocol and it is much better this time. No sides I can detect.

Hope this keeps the course, and I will slowly increase the dose.

On a personal note, I have lost a lot of ground the last 6 months, I am in a constant shed that is occurring everywhere, not just in the MPB pattern. DUPA? I do not know. All my blood work was clear.

Keeping hope alive. Hope is a good thing!

----------


## Artista

Hello everyone, Today marks my use of *Finasteride* (1mg) at approx 2 months & 1 week now.
On Oct. 3rd of this month I began also taking *2500mcgs' of Biotin* to hopefully promote better hair growth.
Anyone else using this pill with positive results?
Good to hear back from you too *Swinging'* !!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I take biotin, but I have no idea if it is actually doing anything though.

----------


## whatsgoingon

> I take biotin, but I have no idea if it is actually doing anything though.


 I have noticed my finger nails have grown a lot quicker and have become tougher. So I assume it is keeping my hair healthy at least. It's supposed to help speed up regrowth. I have read a few things on it, seems plausible. 

But yeah, finger nails are definitely stronger and quicker growing. It's good too, cause I like to finger pick my guitar.

----------


## Artista

Hi *Notcoolanymore* , We will find out together bro..how long have you been taking Biotin and at what mcg?

----------


## Artista

*My friends* Today being the 7th of October, I must say that I do sense that *Finasteride* is showing promise to my scalp.
This morning after stepping out of the shower and facing the mirror, something about the look of my hair caught my eyes. 
I wasnt able to pinpoint exactly  what caught my eyes-maybe a little more color to the scalp due to hair?? 
Now Im not saying that unequivocally , *Finasteride* is helping me but I sense it may be!
I am into my 3rd month of course and I have not noticed any shedding to speak of.
Throughout my life  during the years of hair loss I had never experienced any type of shedding at all.
My hair loss was slow but progressive ...

----------


## J_B_Davis

> *My friends* Today being the 7th of October, I must say that I do sense that *Finasteride* is showing promise to my scalp.
> This morning after stepping out of the shower and facing the mirror, something about the look of my hair caught my eyes. 
> I wasnt able to pinpoint exactly  what caught my eyes-maybe a little more color to the scalp due to hair?? 
> Now Im not saying that unequivocally , *Finasteride* is helping me but I sense it may be!
> I am into my 3rd month of course and I have not noticed any shedding to speak of.
> Throughout my life  during the years of hair loss I had never experienced any type of shedding at all.
> My hair loss was slow but progressive ...


 Great news! The stuff works, there is no question about it.

----------


## darryls

> I take biotin, but I have no idea if it is actually doing anything though.


 
i dont think biotin makes a difference

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Hi *Notcoolanymore* , We will find out together bro..how long have you been taking Biotin and at what mcg?


 
5000 mcg.  I actually believe it does help grow hair.  No it is not a replacement for fin or minox.  I do think it does help grow existing hair though.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Artista, 

Keep updating this thread.  It is good to hear positive experiences from people using finasteride, instead of the usual negative stuff.  Hopefully you keep seeing improvement.

----------


## Artista

I will my friend *Notcoolanymore*, 
I look forward to seeing what maybe at the end of my 3rd month on *Fin*'.
Regarding* Biotin*, of course it is not a replacement for Fin' or Min' but it has proven over the years to promote stronger hair growth.
That being said, IF any of my hair affected by *DHT* :Mad:  
(not the 100% minimized ones) can become healthy again Biotin will help to promote their growth. :Smile:

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Hey guys, 

I have been using 2500mcg of Biotin the last few months, just upped it to 5000mcg daily per the dermatologist's suggestion.

I can not tell any difference.

Artista, are you using Rogaine along with your Propecia?

I stared the Rogaine a few weeks ago. Feel puffy and weight has upped 5-7 lbs.
My diet has been off, but not that off.

----------


## Artista

Hi *Swinging'* 
I dont use *Rogaine* but i do use the shampoo *Nizoral at 1%* ..that and the *Biotin*. 

Im looking forward to hearing all about this month's *ISHRS conference in San Francisco on Oct. 22-23 
*
 :Smile:

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

From experience using both Biotin and MSM separately, I found MSM was better for hair growth.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> From experience using both Biotin and MSM separately, I found MSM was better for hair growth.


 What is MSM?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> What is MSM?


 I used to use it to speed up hair growth, when I was on fin, minoxidil and nizoral. It made my hair and nails grow faster. If I remember correctly, the health benefits also make it better than biotin.




> METHYLSULFONYLMETHANE
> 
> MSM is used for chronic pain, osteoarthritis, joint inflammation, rheumatoid arthritis, osteoporosis, bursitis, tendonitis, tenosynovitis, musculoskeletal pain, muscle cramps, scleroderma, scar tissue, stretch marks, hair loss, wrinkles, protection against sun/wind burn, eye inflammation, oral hygiene, periodontal disease, wounds, cuts, and abrasions/accelerated wound healing.


 http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supple...ONYLMETHANE%29

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Actually thanks for this thread for reminding me of it. I will order some MSM right now.

----------


## Artista

Glad to see you here* PatientlyWaiting* ,,its great that we all share our personal experiences with everyone else..its *IMPORTANT TOO.*

----------


## Artista

Im 8 days away from my 3 month mark in using *Finasteride.*
I have been noticing a change albeit minor at this point in time.
I know that a 3 month time frame is  not enough time to know one way or the other as to what will eventually transpire from its use.
I'm still using *Nizoral 1%* and the supplement* Biotin*. 
This morning makes me a bit_ unnerved_ once again.
Every calendar year employees of the company that I work for must renew  security badges which mean that we also must have our updated pictures taken for the badge.
They ignorantly take your picture amongst other employees in bright lights! 
As A NW5a I  always wear a company cap to feel comfortable,
 so you can understand why I am so _UNNERVED._
I just hope this goes smoothly and FAST.  :Mad:

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hi *Swinging'* 
> I dont use *Rogaine* but i do use the shampoo *Nizoral at 1%* ..that and the *Biotin*. 
> 
> Im looking forward to hearing all about this month's *ISHRS conference in San Francisco on Oct. 22-23 
> *


 That reminds me to email Dr. Cole.  It's about 8:00AM in San Francisco as I type.  I will post his impressions when I hear something.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## Artista

I just arrived home from my work after having my security badge updated. 
I must tell you all this..

Our employee images are also updated every year as well and placed on the badge.
The city worker who processed my new badge/photo , after taking my picture, compared the 2 badges and asked me this... 
*" It looks like you have more hair on the new badge (compared to last year's) am I right?"* 
I responded,,'I guess so'  _LOL._

Talk about a* POSITIVE* experience!! 
I cant wait to see what my scalp looks like in a years time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I just arrived home from my work after having my security badge updated. 
> I must tell you all this..
> 
> Our employee images are also updated every year as well and placed on the badge.
> The city worker who processed my new badge/photo , after taking my picture, compared the 2 badges and asked me this... 
> *" It looks like you have more hair on the new badge (compared to last year's) am I right?"* 
> I responded,,'I guess so'  _LOL._
> 
> Talk about a* POSITIVE* experience!! 
> I cant wait to see what my scalp looks like in a years time.


 That's always great news to hear.  You can also be thankful they didn't try to have you arrested for impersonating an employee!  :Smile: 

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## Artista

HaHaHaHaHaHa  yes your right..lol

----------


## ccmethinning

> I just arrived home from my work after having my security badge updated. 
> I must tell you all this..
> 
> Our employee images are also updated every year as well and placed on the badge.
> The city worker who processed my new badge/photo , after taking my picture, compared the 2 badges and asked me this... 
> *" It looks like you have more hair on the new badge (compared to last year's) am I right?"* 
> I responded,,'I guess so'  _LOL._
> 
> Talk about a* POSITIVE* experience!! 
> I cant wait to see what my scalp looks like in a years time.


 Congrats man! We don't hear enough positive stories like this on the forum. You must have felt like a million bucks.

----------


## Artista

Hi *Ccmethinning* my friend! Yes your right, I did feel like a _'million bucks'_ when he had asked me about the hair change.
It also supports my resolve to continue taking Finasteride for as long as  is needed. Ive never had any sides' from it to date and I dont expect to. 
I purposely haven't talked about this topic much lately , but* Dr Wesley* will probably be setting me up for his  phase testing in November or soon after.
*Another positive feeling for me.*
*Dr Wesley* will be making his presentation tomorrow at the San Fran' Conference...most everyone knows about that of course.
  I cant wait to hear about everything that has been presented in San Fran'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artista

Hello *everyone*, 
Today marks my 3RD month on generic *Finasteride (Dr Reddy's)* at 1 mg per day.
As I have mentioned before, I *DO* see an *improvement arising*. 
None of us know just how advanced the improvement will ultimately become but I am very happy to see that it IS positively affecting my semi-minimized hair as well as my 'good' hair. 
( Too bad this med doesn't affect hair that is 100&#37; minimized. :Mad: )
To re-mention, I also do take Biotin 2500 mcg daily and i use Nizarol 1% every third day.
Some days Ill double up on the Biotin but not very often.
I cant wait until I am able to also create a thread on my future phase testing with Dr Wesley!!  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

I wanted to say that this morning, Nov. 3rd 2013,
Im 2 days into my 4th month on *Finasteride* now. Again after i had taken my shower this morning and went to the mirror, I was genuinely impressed with what i am seeing now. That was not the case prior to taking Fin'. 
I am feeling *VERY POSITIVE* about its usage. 
I cannot wait to see what improvement may arise at the 6 month mark!
*NO sides as yet !*  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

I wanted to let everyone know that I had spoken with *Dr Wesley* yesterday.
The phase testing that I will be a patient of, will be begin sometime during the early part of _Spring 2014._
The original time frame ,Nov/Dec 2013, had always been known to be an *approximation* anyway so i am not surprised that it will be in the Spring.
Coming out to *NY* in the Spring sounds good too!!  :Smile:  
Being a patient a few months from now  is no problem for me, Ive always felt lucky  to have been  selected anyway.
 Whenever I am needed Ill BE THERE. :Smile:

----------


## Spex

Congrafts man! :Cool:

----------


## crafter

> I wanted to let everyone know that I had spoken with *Dr Wesley* yesterday.
> The phase testing that I will be a patient of, will be begin sometime during the early part of _Spring 2014._
> The original time frame ,Nov/Dec 2013, had always been known to be an *approximation* anyway so i am not surprised that it will be in the Spring.
> Coming out to *NY* in the Spring sounds good too!!  
> Being a patient a few months from now  is no problem for me, Ive always felt lucky  to have been  selected anyway.
>  Whenever I am needed Ill BE THERE.


 is this for pilofocus?  do you think we will see regeneration of new hairs?  thats what we want

----------


## Artista

*Hey Spex* ! Hi man ,,its been too long,,Thank you..Hope all is well with you bro .._Cheers_

----------


## Artista

*Hi friends*---Im at the 4 month and 10th day mark of* Finasteride.*
Like most people, I would question everything. Especially my own point of view on just about any topic in life.
When I would view my scalp after having started Fin' sometime ago, I felt that I did see possible improvement of my hair overall BUT I did consider the possibility that I was seeing 'what i wanted to see' .
After having been on Fin' now for over 4 months time I can 'safely' say that, *YES,* I do see a positive change in my hair overall.
I HOPE that the positive reaction is progressive as it has been for many many others ,historically speaking.
At the 6 month mark I will post photos (before and after)

----------


## BigThinker

Sounds good.  Just keep poppin' the pill and focusing on life.  That's all we can do.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

The stuff works.  If you say that you are seeing a difference, then I am sure you are.  I have definitely seen a difference since I have started using fin.  Many people get discouraged because they sometimes expect to regrow all of their hair, which for most of us isn't going to happen.  They don't get their full head of hair back and give up and say it isn't working.  Most of the time they give up before the 18 month mark, which is a mistake.

----------


## Artista

Hello everyone,  Tomorrow,* Feb 1st*,  marks the beginning of my 7th month on Finasteride-1mg per day !First of all *Notcoolanymore* ..I really do appreciate your contributions, not only here, but throughout this #1 rated hair loss forum! Thanks!
You words here on Dec 10th Are so very TRUE - 
_"The stuff works. If you say that you are seeing a difference, then I am sure you are..."_

As I had mentioned on a different thread on 1/29 regarding the use of Fin'
" At the company where i work , for safety reasons, all employees must wear a VISIBLE photo ID badge yearly.
I had recently had to update mine. (last Oct 2013, almost 3 months on Fin')  After the photo was taken by the office worker, as they all do, he compared last years ID image to this years ID image.
He said to me,,"You have more hair on this one...why?"

Ok , fast forward to this past Wednesday the 29th, 
My 14 year old daughter and I were having dinner, the topic went to hair,,hers and mine. She thought to tell me about _'Bosley'_ -LOL. 
I decided to take my bandana off and show her my head of hair.
She had* NO IDEA* about Finasteride nor my use of it, A teenage girl wouldnt.  
Also- the last time that she saw my head of hair was approx. 2-3  months ago.
We went to a well lit hallway.
When she looked at my head she sincerely and excitedly said to me, 
*"Dad, you have more hair on your head-wow!!"*

She and I spent quite a while viewing my scalp ,,she spotted areas in which it  seems  there are hairs growing back, (rejuvenated) at the crown end too.
I know my daughter. If she were talking just to make me happy ,,Id know it asap..
I told her of Fin' and its history...how long I have been on it ..etc etc.
She said,,"Dad , I think that you might get most of your hair back!" 
Now I know the realities of Finasteride and I AM A REALIST...It is quite possible that i will NOT get most of the hair back..,,and that s OK.
I am to this day becoming more and more satisfied with its use. 
*NO SIDES from it too.*

----------


## Artista

*Joe from Staten...Just to state a FACT--*
This ongoing result is* NOT a 'rare occurrence'* for me or for any  patient who is on *Propecia/Finasteride.*
The results vary of course BUT it is not rare for some to have a very good result.
Can anyone else here please expand on that? thx

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Artista,

I am really happy that you are having such good results and a positive experience. You are probably just at the beginning - more gains are coming!

I ran into some heavy side effects with my trial - had to stop. Wish the drug worked for me.

All the best!

----------


## Jcm800

Arista,  reading your posts is enlightening,  remind me of your age  please?

----------


## Artista

Jmc. I'm 55

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks I'm nearly  45 myself. One of my concerns regarding taking it, is at our age prostate checks could be needed. 

Finasteride could or does interfere with psa results I believe?

----------


## Artista

Im not sure *Jmc*, 
Someone here can answer that question Im sure...
I think that since you are 45 years old,,as with me, concerns over getting 'sides' would be even  a lesser possibility.
My doctor never told me the ages of all of his patients he has prescribed Fin' to, but he has told me that NOT ONE of his patients suffered any bad side effects except maybe a lessening of their ejaculate. (me included-ha-ha but aside from that EVERYTHING WORKS just fine)
Also  he has told me that everyone of those patients have experienced a positive effect from the Finasteride. 
Some very minimal others VERY positive. 
It all depends on the person.

----------


## Jcm800

I do wonder if older users experience less chance of sides. If less ejaculate was my only concern id take it immediately.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Artista, Already 7 months on fin?  Man, time has just flown by.  I am at 7 months and 3 days.  I am happy you are not only having positive results, but that you take the time to post them here.  Hair loss sufferers need to hear that Propecia is more than just a drug that causes ED.

I don't want to turn you into a "what if" man like I am, but do you ever question what your hair would look like if you started fin much earlier?  I cannot be 100% sure, but I am convinced based on my results so far that I would have been able to keep a full head of hair for much longer than I did.

If I remember correctly you were around a NW5 when you started treatment.  Many around the forum have made comments that there is no point in advanced norwoods taking finasteride.  I was at best a severely diffused NW3 with crown loss.  You and I are both good examples of what finasteride can do for older guys who are advanced on the NW scale.  Not only have we been able to grow some hair back, but it puts us in a better position should we decide to move forward and get a transplant.

----------


## Artista

Hi* Notcoolanymore*, 
Based on the positive changes Ive gotten so far from the use of Finasteride , I could only speculate that had i started taking Finasteride back in 2004, my hair loss might not have progressed to a NW5 (close to a NW6).
I do know that a lot of my hair loss developed faster due to the severe STRESS I had to live through from 2004 to say 2008. (My Perfect Storm)
Life is good these days ,regardless of my hair status. 
It certainly would be great to go back to a NW3 or a NW4

----------


## Artista

*Jmc*   I promise you that the  less ejaculate effect is the ONLY change.
My wife is happy with me--lol.
For me,,having a lesser ejaculate does not take away the end gratification. 
Cheers!

----------


## Jcm800

Glad it's all going well for you,  great to hear. I worry as I  need to take a pill for overactive bladder, concerned it'll perhaps clash with a prostate drug such as Finasteride. Not even sure if  doctor  to be honest!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Good for you Artista. I'm glad to hear about your results on Fin. I have no doubt had you started on Fin a few years sooner you would've had more hair but like they say better late than never. Are you taking 1mg a day or every other day?

----------


## Artista

*Hi Victim'*   Yes 1 mg every day.
Those pills are so SMALL too..lol.

----------


## Jcm800

Are you taking generic or real deal propecia?

----------


## Artista

Generic Finasteride -- 'Dr Reddys'

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Thanks, Artista. I'll give it a try and use it daily instead of skipping a day.

----------


## Artista

Your welcomed *Victim' * I wish you lots of LUCK ..as you already know-be patient !

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Thanks, Artista. Me and luck are two opposites. We're two parallel lines that never meet. I'm losing my hair -most of it- from my last HT. Just like what happened with the previous ones. My only hope is I don't lose it all. But I already know my luck...

----------


## Artista

I had a private conversation with my 16 year old son this past weekend on Saturday the 15th of February.
He didn't know that I was on any hair loss treatment at all. 
In the past Ive always been open with my kids about  hair loss. 
Especially for my SON'S well being,  I have let them both know that, although I DISLIKE my hair loss I would never ALLOW it to destroy my life.
After all it is a natural progression for some.
My son has a great head of hair and I feel that he will never have significant hair loss but there is always a chance that he could ..like my nephew 'Mikey'.
When he was a very young guy, approx 20 years old, all of us family members would have said the same thing,_ 'he will never lose his hair'._
My nephew 'Mikey'  is now in his early 40s and he is a *NW7*! 
So back to my talk with my son, 
He had not known of my desire to find a GOOD hair loss treatment until last Saturday.I never wanted my kids to know that hair loss was as disturbing to me as it had been.(and they still dont know how disturbing it is to me)
Now, my son knows that he can be very open with me, he knows that my feelings would never be hurt by his objectivity.I brought him up that way and we are very CLOSE- of course.
So, for the first time,  I explained to him my use of *Finasteride*, (which he knew nothing about, I explained it to him) 
I then took off my cap to get his evaluation.
*His facial expression said it all to me*, he was somewhat surprised to see the  improvement to  my hair.
 "Dad that is so cool, you have hairs growing there!"
Just as my daughter had seen and said basically the the same thing a couple of weeks ago. 
She obviously kept it confidential. 
The secondary reason why i had this conversation with my son was for his sake too.

although he feels very strongly, as i do, that he wont lose any of his hair, 
I let him know that , once he is a little older - IF he feels that he might be losing some hair to *TALK WITH ME  right away* about it.
It was a very close and positive conversation we had that night.
He was being honest with me just as my daughter had been before.
My wife and my DOCTOR HAS seen the beginning of my hair's POSITIVE RESULTS TOO. Finasteride has been a real surprise for me guys and Im not at the one year mark as yet.

----------


## Jcm800

Thats great to read. One of the reasons I fear taking the drug is actually because I have a dependant. And risking my mental health for some hair is a big risk.

But having him tell me I'm going bald hurts like hell as well.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> although he feels very strongly, as i do, that he wont lose any of his hair, 
> I let him know that , once he is a little older - IF he feels that he might be losing some hair to *TALK WITH ME  right away* about it.


 That brings back memories of when I stressed as a teenager.  At first my parents thought I was worried over nothing.  Later on I remember my dad telling me that I shouldn't wash my hair once a day because I was removing natural "oils" beneficial to hair growth.  When I was a teenager, the only treatment available according to a dermatologist I visited was a tube of hydrocortisone cream he prescribed.  It actually seemed to help a little.


35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Artista, 

I was only able to read through your post up until the part where you concluded that Mikey at 40 was a NW7.  I could read no further, I just couldn't see the words on my computer screen through my tears.

After about 15 minutes, I was able to compose myself and continue reading.  I have a daughter and I never really let her know how much my hair loss has bothered me.  I never let it effect my life as far as going out and enjoying myself.  I think it was the right thing for you do talk to your kids about everything.  Hopefully your son doesn't have to go through losing his hair like we did, but at least if he does he knows where he can go for advice/guidance.  Unlike when I started losing my hair, I didn't know what to do or where to turn.

----------


## inspects

> I had a private conversation with my 16 year old son this past weekend on Saturday the 15th of February.
> He didn't know that I was on any hair loss treatment at all. 
> In the past Ive always been open with my kids about  hair loss. 
> Especially for my SON'S well being,  I have let them both know that, although I DISLIKE my hair loss I would never ALLOW it to destroy my life.
> After all it is a natural progression for some.
> My son has a great head of hair and I feel that he will never have significant hair loss but there is always a chance that he could ..like my nephew 'Mikey'.
> When he was a very young guy, approx 20 years old, all of us family members would have said the same thing,_ 'he will never lose his hair'._
> My nephew 'Mikey'  is now in his early 40s and he is a *NW7*! 
> So back to my talk with my son, 
> ...


 I never heard a story even close to this one since I've been a member here, your 100% correct, speaking of, my son who is about 30 needs this talk now, not when its to late. 

My loss started loss at about this age, and I never even thought about warning my son of the upcoming possible misfortune.

Very good post Artista....!

----------


## Jcm800

All middle age men here doing well on the drug and tolerating it..interesting.

Is anyone also taking other medication alongside finasteride? (For other health reasons, not hairloss)

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> *All middle age men here doing well on the drug and tolerating it..interesting*.
> 
> Is anyone also taking other medication alongside finasteride? (For other health reasons, not hairloss)


 I've noticed the same thing.  I could understand the younger guys being concerned, but once you hit mid to late twenties and beyond, I say go for it.

----------


## Artista

*Notcoolanymore*...brother, your actually* COOL* in my book!  
I have always liked reading your comments on this forum because overall, you dont seem to allow speculation or negativity to destroy you. 
Besides wanting to find out what we can do for our own hair loss, many of us are here to help and SUPPORT each other.
To quote *Spencer Kobren.*."Hair-loss is a Silent epidemic of the mind and spirit" 
 ..and thats why the BTT forum exists Thanks to Spencer ! 
* Community Spirit* is so very important for all of us, not just on this forum but everywhere around us...throughout or lives!
You are a compassionate man *'Notcool'* and it shows ..Thank you.
*Inspects* Thank you too Bro! 
When I was writing that last comment , the recent discussion I had with my son, I was unsure if I should have post it or not. 
Now I know that it was OK to post,,and I appreciate everyone's responses!!
Prior to all that, I was not sure if I would or should have that hair loss discussion with my 16 year old son last Saturday.
I decided to more for his sake than anything else.. I expect that he would not have major worries over it later but you never know * if he ever did* ,_he KNOWS NOW_ to talk to his Dad about it and that he could be helped.. 
Guys, I certainly believe that hair loss will have much much better treatments in the future.. (relatively nearby) 
Finasteride for the time being IS a fantastic  treatment to consider next to surgery.  
At least with my son it will not be a 'silent epidemic' IF he begins to see signs of hair loss. He knows that he has his father's SUPPORT.

*Jcm800* ,,hi you added-"All middle age men here doing well on the drug and tolerating it..interesting. (very true)
Is anyone also taking other medication alongside finasteride? (For other health reasons, not hairloss)"
Thats a good question *Jcm'* 
I  take along with *Finasteride* ,
the nutrient *Biotin 2500 mcg "for healthy Hair, Skin & Nails" 
*
and I also use the shampoo* Nizoral 1%*  (as directed)
I actually heard about the use of both additives on HERE ,,of course I did my research prior to trying them out.

Long story short,,I appreciate all the positive comments here Thanks  to all.

----------


## Jcm800

Cool Arista, my question re other medication was more regarding taking finasteride with other drugs, not supplements as such. Want to know if other guys feel safe taking fin with other drugs really.
Hope that makes sense? Peace  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

*Hi Jcm'* ,,yes sorry, I noticed that after i had posted my comment.
You certainly do make sense..

Maybe we should create a thread on that particular topic.. 
That might be a good conversation to start.

----------


## Jcm800

Its cool Arista. My reasoning is as we're middle aged,there's a likely hood that some of us may need other medication, for different ailments.

I for instance will shortly have to start taking a pill lifelong for over active bladder. Taking that with Finasteride does worry me, just wondering if other guys take fin alongside other treatments safely?

----------


## Artista

*Hi again Jcm800,* I called and left a message with my GP to ask him of what you were concerned about. 
He will eventually get back to me ..
I found this online for you to check out..

http://www.drugs.com/drug-interactio...,propecia.html

Interesting informational website, of course, the best person to talk with about this concern would be your doctor. 
I personally have to take Lisinopril daily ,my doctor knew that there would not be a bad interaction. 
 When I checked my med' out on that drugs.com website  it said this 
_"There were no interactions found in our database between lisinopril and Propecia(Finasteride)"   
_

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks bud! The pill I'll be taking is called Mirabegron,  it's only been  on the market around 2 years so I'm not sure they would even have tested it with Fin yet? 

Thanks kindly for making enquiries, kind of you :-)

----------


## Artista

Hello everyone,,
First of all, Hey *Jcm800*, how are things with you now?  
My apologies , Ive been so busy these days. 
 I had not heard back from my GP about that *Mirabegron* topic and quite frankly, my mind has been on so many other things..lol. Sorry.
I will resend that letter to my Doctor regarding the combination of the two meds. He usually answers within 1-2 days but  maybe it didnt go through. 

Secondly, Everyone...I am at the midpoint of my* 8th month on Finasteride.*
There is no doubt that the med did STOP the progression of my hair loss.
There is also no doubt that it has been improving my 'good' hair as well as my effected hair. 
The hair which has not been 100% minimized by DHT is now rejuvenating. 
It is quite possible that some  hairs  which had been 100% minimized by DHT MIGHT   be showing signs of  'waking' up. 
I try not to focus on that right now...
_(Lets see what happens at the one year mark)_ 
In late* 2010* when I would apply that hair concealer* 'Toppik'*  to my scalp,,it was beginning to look like a big waste of time to do..My hair back then  was really beginning to minimize.   Today, when I would apply Toppix it seems not to be a waste of time any more!  
Cheers to all

----------


## Jcm800

Hey Artista.. I'm ok so to speak. I'm due to see my consultant regarding possible treatment with that drug on Thursday. I'll ask if he's even heard of Finasteride,  he may not even want to discuss it.. Will see. 

I'm still worried about taking the Fin tho, I read  ppl like StayThick getting sides, it does worry me. But equally, I would like to try it..

----------


## Artista

Yes there are some that say that they do experience 'sides BUT  there are quite a few who say that they do not experience any major 'sides ..like me.
Keep in mind, if you did ever experience any 'sides..more than likely it would nothing close to being catastrophic and would at some point  'go away' 

*Im glad that you are doing good Jcm'  Stay positive bro!!  *

----------


## Jcm800

That's the thing, watery semen? No problem with that.. Other sides,  like gynaecomastia or depression etc,  they scare me!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Artista, 
Good to see you are continuing to see positive results.  Last month it seemed as though I had taken a step back, but maybe I was imagining things.  We started this whole finasteride journey at the same time.  I am also around my 8th month of treatment and at this point even if my hair loss were to just stabilize, I would say trying fin was definitely worth it.  With that being said, I am hoping for more regrowth, I guess I am a bit greedy ha ha. 

Any clue on when our fin results are suppose to hit their peak, 12 months, 18 months?

----------


## Artista

*Hi Notcool'* 

Thanks bro! I do appreciate your support.
When you said -"Last month it seemed as though I had taken a step back, but maybe I was imagining things"

There are times in which I went through that too. Its our emotions that can obscure things once in a while.
The fact is ,,we are experiencing improvements because of this med'.
*At the very least* we have stopped the progression of our hair loss.

Ive asked my wife to be 'brutally honest' with me on how things are coming along in her view. 
Now keep in mind, she knows how objective I am about my hair loss and that if  Fin' doesn't pan out I can LIVE with that.
In other words she KNOWS she can be open and honest with me.
*Prior to knowing anything* about what I was up to, my daughter was being sincere when she said something like ,,
'Dad are you growing more hair!?!?' -after I took off my cap to show her my hair.
(Out of the blue just to see what she might say)
I never expected her to say that and it was a great to hear.
" I would say trying fin was definitely worth it..." and I AGREE.

"Any clue on when our fin results are suppose to hit their peak, 12 months, 18 months?"
The medical basics state that anywhere from  12 to 18 months would show how substantial it would be..sometimes 1 to 2 years. 
There are studies that show that for some,,the improvements keep on going, albeit minor.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Artista,

Well hopefully for us we continue to improve for 2 years.  You must be showing some pretty good results if your wife is able to see a difference.  I am assuming she sees you every day and sometimes it is difficult to notice gradual changes.  That is awesome.  Let the hair loss battle continue.

In about a year you are going to be looking pretty damn good, with fin results and the transplant coming up.

----------


## Jcm800

I'd like to wish you both continued good luck,  onwards n upwards!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'd like to wish you both continued good luck,  onwards n upwards!


 Thanks man.  Are you going to pull the trigger soon?  C'mon dude jump on board.  It's not too late!

----------


## Jcm800

It's not too late, we'll see, thanks tho..

----------


## Artista

Hi Guys, yes it has been a positive experience thus far.
*Hey- the Live show will be on tonight!! 
* :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Ya know, my son told me again I have a bald patch developing, I was so sad . I couldn't speak to him for half an hour. He was then sad too. FCK hair loss.

----------


## Hicks

Glad to hear some positive post.  I'm on month 15.  It's the best think I've done.  Hard to tell if your gong forward.  You see your self every day.  Pictures are hard as well because of different lighting or you got sun and tanned some.  I say I held and regrown some.  The front went to crap.  Hope the HT fixed that.  Anyway I kinda wished I buzzed my hair short for a year before the HT but there's no helping the front.  I'm gong to do PRP injections in 8 months.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

You just got castigated by JFSI on the Bald Truth.  LOL

----------


## Jcm800

Who got castigated Notcool??

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Who got castigated Notcool??


 Joe was giving Artista crap.  I am just messing with Artista, having a little fun.

----------


## Jcm800

Lol OK no worries, thought someone might he having a dig at me that's all mate.

----------


## Artista

_Castigation means NOTHING to me,,hahaha_
*Hi Guys!*
I wanted to update my use of* Finasteride* today.
I am now into my 9th month of using generic Finasteride at 1mg per day.

I had never expected that i would see such ongoing positive results that I have been experiencing from its use. 
My hair loss HAS BEEN STOPPED! 
The hair  affected by MPB (not 100&#37; minimized) has been 'rejuvenating' ..When I add *Toppix* to my scalp these days,,it doesnt have that 'waste of time' look to it..lol.  My hair has revived enough now that *Toppix will cling on.*
Prior to using Fin' when I tried Toppix you would see a balding scalp with brown stuff on it..Not today.   
*Notcool'* Im sure you can say the same!

Those of you that TRULY have been experiencing  POSITIVE results from the use of Propecia/Finasteride ,
Could you PLEASE tell that  to* Joe From Staten Island* here on this thread??
*Joe*,, I know that you say that it didn't work for you but why in the world would you say that it is garbage for everyone?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Finasteride does work to stop hair loss and regrow hair.  Will it work for everybody?  No, but most will get some benefit from it's use.  Even I have seen some benefit and I have been losing hair for about 15 years.  My only regret when it comes to fin is not getting on it much sooner.

----------


## Artista

I certainly wish I had started taking *Finasteride* early on too.
I am now on my 9th month of using *Finasteride.*
*It has definitely STOPPED the progression of my hair loss.* 
Also, I AM experiencing the benefit of hair rejuvenation.
Recently  my wife and I reviewed the pictures I had taken of my scalp at the beginning of August 2013 just before I started using *Finasteride at 1mg* per  day.  
My wife said, _'you now have hair growing in areas that use to be bald!'_
We were so surprised when comparing my scalp to those August 2013 photos!
AND I am not at the one year mark either!
to note, 
*THIS IS NOT A RARE CASE & I AM NOT A RARE INDIVIDUAL experiencing positive effects either!*

No major side effects either.

----------


## Artista

Hey *Notcoolanymore* , Hope your doing ok.
Have you taken photos of your scalp prior to using Fin' too?
If so, have you made the comparisons too ? 

By the way, you are *STILL COOL* dude!!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I did take pics prior to starting treatment.  You can see my latest pics posted on my intro thread here:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...t=12896&page=2

The pictures I took in Jan(6mo fin, 7mo minox), showed the most improvement.  The last few months haven't been all that great for me.  I am not sure if my hair is just going through a few cycles, but definitely doesn't look at thick as it once did.  I don't plan on quitting anytime soon.  I'm giving it a full 1.5 -  2 years.

----------


## Mribby1

I hope you do really well I've had such great results on fin.  Hopefully you have luscious locks in a few months. I do enjoy whenever you call the show in. Peace

----------


## Artista

*Hi all!*
Just wanted to say hello since I have been away for so long now.
Im back, I must say that* Finasteride* has been an *AMAZING* treatment for my hairloss.
My hair density has really been coming along slow but sure! This coming August will be a full year of its use at* 1mg per day.*
I will be posting before and after pics at the end of August. 
*Hang in there my friends!!* 

Hope to hear from *Notcoolanymore*  ..How has your* Finasteride* usage been for YOU  now* Not'*??

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Hey, what's up Artista, good to hear about you and your positive results.  I am doing good.  I check in from time to time, but to be honest I try not to hang out on the message forums for as long as I use to.  As far as finasteride, I am still using it and continue to be side free.  I am still seeing improvement, but nothing too dramatic.

----------


## Artista

*Notcool'* great to hear back from you so soon!!
*Spencer Kobren* has always advised that 'we' all should never spend too much time on any hair loss forums.
It certainly is good advice.
I too have not been as frequent on here as I use to be...partially because my life has gotten in the way-lol.
At any rate Im glad that you too are experiencing good results bro! I would *not say* that my hair looks fantastic as yet but* it IS improving at a progressive rate*. I feel very confident that in time it will look much better. 
I can now confidently use hair building fibers like that of* Caboki or Toppik.* My hair density has been improving enough now for me to actually reuse that stuff.  I had stopped using hair fibers back in late 2012 because it looked to be a waste of time. Not anymore. 
Do you use anything like that?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

No I don't use any type of concealer.  I have thought about buying some though and seeing what it would look like.  Maybe I will give it a try and see how it looks.

----------


## Artista

*Notcoolanymore,*  Yes you really should give it a try.
I personally like the brand- *'Caboki'*   I use the medium brown and it looks so natural.
Because my hair density has become better, due to the use of Finasteride, the *Caboki fibers* have something to 'grab onto'- lol   It looks very natural as long as I do not over do it.
*By the way Notcool'* the Official *Caboki* website offers a free sample ,,here is the link- http://www.caboki.com/free.html

I will be purchasing more soon..

----------


## Theschemer

Uhmmmmm just to put it out there, ever since I've taken fin like 6 months ago, I'm horny as hell, my girl loves it. Could be just pure coincidence or is it?

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,* 
This month, August2014, marks my usage of *1mg per day of Finasteride*  at 1 year now!
*Dr Reddy's generic Finasteride* has improved my scalp. I do not have a full head of hair _of course_ but my hair density is* continuing to get better.*
A year ago I would not have tried using hair building fibers/concealers like *Toppik or Caboki* anymore because it was then _a waste of time._
I had first purchased those brands approx 3 years ago in 2011. At that time they did help.
 In 2012,  as Ive already said,,they were then a 'waste of time' to use because my hair loss progressed substantially.

A few months ago I  spotted *Toppik* in our bathroom cabinetry and decided to give it a try (again).
Low and behold I was surprised to see that it was *worth while to use again*!
2 weeks later I came across the *Caboki*! (I forgot that I still had it!)
I applied it and I was _even more impressed_. Maybe because its coloring seems to be more inline with my hair color.
At any rate, Im glad to have started Fin' .*.I do not experience serious side effects at all!!* 
Yes, my seminal fluid hasn't been as much as it was before but that is the only side effect that I experience. 
'Everything' still works as it has!

At the end of this month I will share before and after pics. 
I did take photos of my scalp in August 2013 although i hated to do that!
*Now this August i will still hate to do it, but I will.*
The 'after' pics will be taken *without* any hair concealers..maybe Ill also take  pics after using Caboki/Toppik too.
Cheers all!

----------


## Artista

When I use the concealers I begin to feel that when I  do walk out in public I may not wear my hat.  Actually that has been the case already.

----------


## jeremyo

> When I use the concealers I begin to feel that when I  do walk out in public I may not wear my hat.  Actually that has been the case already.


 good for you

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> When I use the concealers I begin to feel that when I  do walk out in public I may not wear my hat.  Actually that has been the case already.


 That is awesome.  I haven't tried any concealers yet, but I have also been going out without a hat.  Not that my hair is in great shape, but I have just had more of a "screw it" attitude lately.

----------


## Artista

NotCool' you have the RIGHT attitude bro!  Your living your life regardless of what is or what is not,,, that is so positive and healthy!
After all, if 'someone' were to define you or be critical based on your scalp then that 'someone' is NOT worth being connected to at all.  It shows that that person would possibly have internal problems to begin with.

----------


## intheatlas

Hey guys,

After 9 months of Finasteride, I had 0 side effects.

Funny part though is that I was unable to have sex with a girl BEFORE taking finasteride... If that would have happened during it, I would probably be blaming it today. Another funny story is that I met a new GF that I tried to take seriously for a few months, and had troubles having a proper erection the 2/3 first times!! I started blaming finasteride, and then I thought "hey, maybe it's because you're freaking out cause she's the first one you don't just want to have a one-night stand with"... And it appeared it was that, seeing how it went afterwards.

So my conclusion is : if you have any erection troubles, stop blaming a medicine, and start blaming your attitude!

----------


## Artista

Hi *Intheatlas* ,,GREAT comment !!
Hello everyone  Yes Ill be posting before and after photos upcoming.
Ill have my wife take the pics to make sure that the photo comparisons are similar to each other.

Also, the pics will be with and without a hair concealer  so that you may see what makes me feel comfortable.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Hi *Intheatlas* ,,GREAT comment !!
> Hello everyone  Yes Ill be posting before and after photos upcoming.
> Ill have my wife take the pics to make sure that the photo comparisons are similar to each other.
> 
> Also, the pics will be with and without a hair concealer  so that you may see what makes me feel comfortable.


 Hey Artista, good to hear from you.  Hope everything including hair regrowth is going excellent.

----------


## Artista

*Hi NotCool'* 
Thank you ,good to see your postings too! Ive been quite satisfied with how my hair has progressing.
*Finasteride* is making a decent change ,,NOT a full head of hair but I do have a somewhat better 'framing' of the face.
Now others may or may not agree with me* but so what..lol.*
I can use a hair concealer (like Caboki or Toppik) and feel comfortable enough to go out _WITHOUT_ a hat or a bandanna.
How are you doing with the *Finasteride NotCool' ?*    I hope you are doing OK too.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> *Hi NotCool'* 
> Thank you ,good to see your postings too! Ive been quite satisfied with how my hair has progressing.
> *Finasteride* is making a decent change ,,NOT a full head of hair but I do have a somewhat better 'framing' of the face.
> Now others may or may not agree with me* but so what..lol.*
> I can use a hair concealer (like Caboki or Toppik) and feel comfortable enough to go out _WITHOUT_ a hat or a bandanna.
> How are you doing with the *Finasteride NotCool' ?*    I hope you are doing OK too.


 Improvement is improvement.  I am in the same boat.  I don't have a full head of hair, but I have more than when I started so I really can't complain.  I 100% agree with your concealer or hat comment, not to mention if/when you get a transplant your coverage will look even better..  I am still doing good on finasteride, no sides to speak of and still getting some regrowth.

----------


## James7

can't wait to see those pics Artista  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

Thats good to know* NotCool'*  ..I may have asked this before but 
what updates are there on and about  *'topical Finasteride'* ? 
 Also, *our friend 'Joe from Staten'* has been keeping an eye on the latest news concerning* Allergan's bimatoprost trials.*
He has said that we should be hearing something soon on  its latest phase testings.
Have you been watching for that as well?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I'm not much of a cutting edge/future treatments guy.  Sure I am interested and hopeful of new treatments, but I am more interested in what I can use now and what's it going to cost.  I have heard around the forums of a couple of guys using topical fin, but I won't consider it a real treatment until it is readily available for everybody to use.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Notcool'* (actually COOL) 
     and *hello everyone else!*

As I had mentioned to Notcool' earlier today, I have decided to post a couple of photos showing my ongoing results
using  *'Dr. Reddys' generic Finasteride* at 1mg per day.
I started it in *August of 2013* and have not stopped * AND I have NOT experienced ANY bad side effects from it!!* 

Now these pictures that I am showing are from my work (security) ID badges.
Every year us employees must renew our ID badges. 
Of course they are NOT high quality pics due to  being taken from badges but it DOES show a DIFFERENCE in my scalps overall change thus-far.
*
When the 2013 work badge photo was taken , I was into using Finasteride at approx 3 months.
When the 2014 work badge photo  was taken, I  was into using Finasteride at approx 14 months.*

When the 2013 pic was taken the City employee taking the photos had compared the 2013 pic to my earlier 2012 ID badge photo. 
He said *" It looks like you have more hair on the new badge (compared to last year's) am I right?"*
I responded,,'I guess so' LOL. * (that was from my posting on 10-23-2013-check it out)*

Looking at my 2014 ID badge image you can see an even* better IMPROVEMENT* since 2013.
Now keep in mind, both times i did use a bit of* DermMatch and Toppik or Caboki* to *improve* the* look* of my hair.
The point is that if i wasn't using Finasteride all these months then using those topical products would have been a BIG waste of time for me.

Cant wait to read all your responses..Thank you.

the Oct. 2013 pic
[IMG][/IMG]

the Oct. 2014 pic
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## PinotQ

> *Hello Notcool'* (actually COOL) 
>      and *hello everyone else!*
> 
> As I had mentioned to Notcool' earlier today, I have decided to post a couple of photos showing my ongoing results
> using  *'Dr. Reddys' generic Finasteride* at 1mg per day.
> I started it in *August of 2013* and have not stopped * AND I have NOT experienced ANY bad side effects from it!!* 
> 
> Now these pictures that I am showing are from my work (security) ID badges.
> Every year us employees must renew our ID badges. 
> ...


 Very impressive my friend!!

----------


## Artista

Its great to hear from you* PinotQ* ! Its been too long since last we spoke.
_ How are things with you and your hair treatments?_
Thank you for your positive comment my friend. 
*PinotQ*, I will be meeting with Dr. Wesley this coming April 2015 out in NYC. 

Id like to also add that my hair density (hair thickness) due to Finasteride _has truly_ increased.  

As I have said before, I do not expect to get back a full head of hair. I am satisfied with my hair's improvements though. 
*Being REALISTIC is so very IMPORTANT to all of* *us.
*

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> As I have said before, I do not expect to get back a full head of hair. I am satisfied with my hair's improvements though. 
> *Being REALISTIC is so very IMPORTANT to all of* *us.
> *


 Definite improvement.  

You are right about being realistic.  My hair is still pretty thin, but considering the condition of my hair when I started treatment and the years I left it untreated, I am happy with my results.  Hopefully I can hold onto my hair for a few years.

----------


## Artista

*Notcool'  THANK YOU for your response. *  Very appreciated! 

* We are both on the same 'boat'* ~~lol...what you said just now about your hair loss history and actions are the same as mine.  I feel that you WILL hold onto your hair bro!
I dont see why you wouldnt.
We have been on Fin' for almost the same length of time, right?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I have a little more time then you do.  I am at about 20 months now.  I think I am pretty much done with getting regrowth, although I have heard spencer and joe tillman mention that you can see regrowth beyond 1.5 years.  We will see, but I really cant complain.  I have grown my hair out a bit and at least can style it now.  If I am brave enough, I might post pics with it grown out.  I am just a bit hesitant.  I am really not in the mood for the 20 year olds that will say "If my hair was that bad, I would just shave it".

----------


## Artista

I was hesitant too for a couple of reasons but I finally decided to do this to see what others might say, and maybe this thread would help others as well. Thats why I have been coming on to here. 
Yes of course some 20+ year olds would possibly react in a negatively emotional  light, but thats OK with me if they do.

----------


## Artista

I think that I will post a few more recent pictures taken at home.

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,*
I had mentioned this on one of the other threads recently.
These days  my hair *looks to have so much more DENSITY now.*
When I wake up in the morning and while in the bathroom looking in the mirror,  my *hair's volume* appears to be so much better than before.
*Its looking relatively better!* (Im pleasantly surprised)
*Now I am not trying to say that I have a full head of hair--lol. Of course not.*

My hair's realistic and  ongoing improvements from taking *1mg per day of Finasteride* IS still happening with *NO bad side-effects to this day.*
Ive been on Finasteride 1mg per day for* 19 months now.*

----------


## Trenblastoise

Now, there might be there just isn't enough studies, or they aren't done with enough detail for my satisfaction. 



http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/...&utm_content=2
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24708055
http://link.springer.com/article/10....257-014-0077-5
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24848508

One of these links is about FDA: 

"...announced changes to the professional labels for Propecia (finasteride 1 mg) and Proscar (finasteride 5 mg) to expand the list of sexual adverse events reported to FDA as some of these events have been reported to continue after the drug is no longer being used (note that erectile dysfunction after stopping use of these drugs was added as a known event in 2011). The new label changes include:

* A revision to the Propecia label to include libido disorders, ejaculation disorders, and orgasm disorders that continued after discontinuation of the drug.

* A revision to the Proscar label to include decreased libido that continued after discontinuation of the drug.

* A revision to both the Propecia and Proscar labels to include a description of reports of male infertility and/or poor semen quality that normalized or improved after drug discontinuation."



Here is one finding"not significantly different from placebo" in regards to sexual dysfunction
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23768246



Based on this, it does worry me to advocate for the drug, I suppose especially without mentioning potential dangerous side effects. It seems to me several on this forum are guilty of just saying "Use this". It is up to the doctor to inform of the side effects ultimately, I just think it is strange to advocate for something without mentioning risks. Not saying I am right.



I wanted to say something on sensitivity of the penis, having read lots of circumcision/Male Genital Mutilation I have encountered several who reports they have had no loss in sensitivity. This does worry me, and should worry you too on how people report sensitivity. The Foreskin contains the most sensitive parts of the penis, yet these don't manage to recognize the loss. 

(2006, monofilament touch-test: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...685.x/abstract -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDh63jVkNVg?
	The PDF: http://www.nocirc.org/touch-test/bju_6685.pdf
	Posted on NCBI as well: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract

	1996, autopsy: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...C8D2374.f03t01
	Posted on NCBI as well: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8800902
	Full study: http://www.jpedsurg.org/article/S002...213-4/abstract)



With that said. If your sensitivity is already low(Or not), having it reduced more and slowly over time - tho some report it quickly. It can be very hard to document, especially given I doubt they do monofilament touch-test but rather just ask the patients. There are studies that will claim the opposite, tho these are in fact demonstrably incorrect.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=9091693
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=17419812
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=18086100



Do you got any numbers/studies on this I should see, regarding finateride and sexual sensitivity and libido? It does bother me somewhat that most of these studies are done in countries with high circumcision rates with bias, tho hopefully it is not taken into their propecia evaluation. Is there any studies with empirical demonstrable evidence that concludes no loss in sensitivity, with an actual measurement?

Just trying to get some more information, thanks for the time and cooperation. If anything I have put out here is incorrect, please correct me.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Based on this, it does worry me to advocate for the drug, I suppose especially without mentioning potential dangerous side effects. It seems to me several on this forum are guilty of just saying "Use this". It is up to the doctor to inform of the side effects ultimately, I just think it is strange to advocate for something without mentioning risks. Not saying I am right.


 I don't want to soil Artista's thread with yet another propecia debate, but I have something to say so I will apologize to Artista in advance.  

Artista is having success on finasteride.  He has every right to come on here an give people his experience on the drug.  Just like all the guys that give their "I've taken propecia once and now I've got gyno and permanent ED" experiences.  He is not shoving drugs down anybodies throats or telling guys to be careless about taking it.  You call us advocates, why because we don't comment in every thread that propecia can cause this huge list of sides?  We tell guys what has worked for us and leave it up to them to decide whether or not they want to take the drug.  Do we really have to tell people about sides?  Really, I could see that argument being made maybe 5 or 10 years ago, but are people really clueless about fin sides?  People already come here scared to death of sides, I am pretty sure they know more than I could tell them.

I get that you are afraid to treat your hair loss and that is fine.  You make some good points.  Fin has the potential to mess you up, I will never deny that.  Prescription drugs will always have that potential.  Even the crap that you guys are discussing in the cutting edge section has the potential for sides, and believe me there will be plenty of those stories soon enough.  We take finasteride and it has worked wonders for us.  You are deathly afraid of treatments so you will do nothing and unfortunately continue to lose your hair.  I respect the decision you have made and you should show the same amount of respect for people that are treating their hair loss.  Maybe one day there will be a treatment that is 100% safe that you will feel comfortable to use and you can possibly save your hair.  In the mean time we have finasteride and minoxidil.  Use those treatments or go bald.

Sorry for that Artista.

----------


## Jossie13

Hi, Thank you for sharing...FB

----------


## Hicks

Good thread. Thanks. 

FYI or TMI I've been on proscar for just over 2 years with little if any sides (watery semen). A few days ago I had to wait to p**s in the morning because the morning wood wouldn't go down.   Brush teeth, contacts in,  Ok now I can p**s.   I do admit I'm not a fan of any drug. 

Best  to you Artista

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I do admit I'm not a fan of any drug.


 Thank you!  I am not a fan of any drug either, but I am a fan of my hair and doing what is reasonable(millions of guys over close to 2 decades of use, with very low chance of sides) to keep it.

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Notcool' No need to apologize bro'*,,I respect your opinions on this topic.
 You do make good points and its good that you share your points with everyone here. 
Using any type of medications for whatever reasons must be an individual decision to make.
That is~~ when one is fully informed and educated on those medications via a doctor or doctors.
As you know, none of us show every make decisions based on premonitions, emotions or by hastiness.
Especially the very young men and women. 

*Notcool'* *-keep up the good commonsense conversations here on our forum.*

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Thank you.  I appreciate that and I will keep sharing commonsense.

----------


## Artista

*Your welcome Notcool'* 
Like you, I am concerned about others..especially the youngsters that we have here.

Hey Notcool' there is a new member, an 18 year old who started a thread on Fin'.
Check it out,,maybe give your advice as well...

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...asteride-sides

----------


## Trenblastoise

> Artista is having success on finasteride.  He has every right to come on here an give people his experience on the drug.


 I don't want to take away or imply he doesn't got the right to speak of a personal positive experience with it either :Smile:  




> Just like all the guys that give their "I've taken propecia once and now I've got gyno and permanent ED" experiences.


 Are you implying they are lying? It seems to me you are very dismissive of them...Like it shouldn't be taken seriously. 





> You call us advocates, why because we don't comment in every thread that propecia can cause this huge list of sides?


 I am quite certain I have read several posts from you telling people to "get on this as fast as you can". And to even say "Don't care about the sides" or some sort of that :Smile:  Yes, if my memory is correct that is advocating. It is still up to the person. But I would be honest about the potential side effects, so they don't get their head up about a magic pill that will solve their problems without anything serious coming along.

I might be mistaken so I do not wish to accuse you of any of that. Don't really got energy to check posts of this..






> Do we really have to tell people about sides?


 As in legally? No, I don't think so. You are quite free to lie as well. It's ultimately the doctors job to provide information, and the patients job to set in on it. I just don't see why someone commenting so much doesn't have a prefixed copy paste on a response. Is there any specific reason you intentionally leave it out?




> but are people really clueless about fin sides?


 Sure, plenty do. They don't even know about the drug, that's why you are mentioning it, they are utterly clueless. That's why I think it can be dangerous, and not entirely honest. I don't see why you would leave that information out.




> People already come here scared to death of sides, I am pretty sure they know more than I could tell them.


 If they did, they wouldn't ask what can help. They don't know. And if they knew better than you, you probably wouldn't bring it up the way you do either, there would be no point. You aren't stupid, you are well aware several of them have no idea of the sides.




> I get that you are afraid to treat your hair loss and that is fine.  You make some good points.  Fin has the potential to mess you up, I will never deny that.  Prescription drugs will always have that potential.


 I am not afraid of treating hair loss, I am afraid of irreversible side effects. Especially irreversible erectile dysfunction, or sensitivity. Yes, I freely confess I would much rather have all my hair fall off than to be impotent or numb.




> Even the crap that you guys are discussing in the cutting edge section has the potential for sides, and believe me there will be plenty of those stories soon enough.


 But I don't promote those things, do I? And I don't think I have even had a post where I put something out there either. I tell people to keep their hopes, sure, technology is developing quicker and quicker.




> We take finasteride and it has worked wonders for us.


 That's good. And for others it have ruined their entire lives.




> You are deathly afraid of treatments so you will do nothing and unfortunately continue to lose your hair.


 No, not afraid of treatments, I am afraid of irreversible side effects, especially those as severe as listed.




> I respect the decision you have made and you should show the same amount of respect for people that are treating their hair loss.


 I accept that people use those treatments. I don't have to respect it. You don't have to respect my choices. 




> Maybe one day there will be a treatment that is 100% safe that you will feel comfortable to use and you can possibly save your hair.  In the mean time we have finasteride and minoxidil.  Use those treatments or go bald.


 I am at least wanting to have full information about the risks. And side effects that go away as you discontinue the drug aren't that serious.






> Use those treatments or go bald.


 I have seen several cases of just pure transplant solving it all. But indeed, if you got the genetics to go completely bald and you don't do anything so you will.





I am glad for this guys progress. And hope it continues to go well. I was wondering if there was something I didn't knew... But I take it that you don't got any more information of importance to add, or am I mistaken and you just didn't provide it?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I have never said that everybody is lying about sides.  In fact I have said countless times that I believe that sides are definitely real.  With that being said, there are plenty of guys that come to this and other forums with and agenda to misinform and scare people.  A guy was exposed on another hair loss forum yesterday of doing just that.  I guarantee that there are many more out there.  So yes there are plenty out there that come here and lie.  They want people to react the same way that you have and not treat your hair loss.  For what ever reason they think it is hilarious that guys like you buy into their BS and go bald.

As far as ever saying what you accuse me of above: I am quite certain I have read several posts from you telling people to *"get on this as fast as you can". And to even say "Don't care about the sides"* or some sort of that, all I will say is BS.  I highly doubt I ever told someone to not care about sides.  I won't deny telling somebody that they want to treat their hair loss early in the process to achieve the best results.  That's just truth.

My point about asking "Do we really need to mentions sides?", was implying that most already have read the horror stories.  You making it seem like people come here without a clue of all the ED and other sides is just plain ridiculous.  Even you know this so I won't even waste more time addressing this.

You are afraid to treat  your hair loss and are spreading your fear onto others.  You never even tried to treat your hair loss.  The fear mongerers got to you and you are just continuing to do their dirty work.  There are plenty of guys that have actually taken the drug and have gotten sides.  For the millionth time I believe there are guys out there that have suffered.  The funny thing is it seems like they don't do as much complaining about it as the anti fin trolls and guys like you. 

At the end of the day you are an early norwood so you can afford to treat your hair loss with hope.  I honestly hope you don't progress as for as your hair loss goes, because I know how much it sucks.  I just don't think you trying to scare people out of treatments with your second or third hand information is the right thing to do.  That is exactly what you are doing.  Half of your posts are of propecia sides, yet you never even taken the drug so you aren't even speaking from experience.  You want full disclosure of finasteride sides and that is all fine and good, but maybe you should also disclose that you never have even taken the drug so you aren't speaking from actual experience and that you have gotten most/all of your information from random guys on the internet that very possibly could have been anti propecia trolls trying to steer people from treating their hair loss.  

The thing is that I don't think you are a bad guy, or even trying to be an anti propecia troll.  You just bought into the hype, and yes it is hype.  I am not dismissing guys that have been hurt taking this drug, but if you take any prescription drug or get any kind of medical treatment there is always a chance of you coming out hurt of disfigured on some way.  It is just the way it is.  Even the cellular based treatments will end up hurting some people, maybe even killing them.  Nobody wants to talk about any of that because as long as it isn't ED, I guess it doesn't matter.

Lastly, I am not an advocate for any drug.  Everybody's number one option should always be to shave their head if they can deal with it.  I wish I could do that and move on from thinking of this shit, but I cant.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> But I take it that you don't got any more information of importance to add, or am I mistaken and you just didn't provide it?


 Nice jab by the way, but unnecessary.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I was thinking about this whole back and forth with Trenblastoise and if he wants to keep it going then that is fine, but I'm checking out.  I don't really care about trying to win an argument.  This place shouldn't be about that.  I won't make it about myself.  This place should be about truthful/accurate information to help guys keep hair on their heads.  I will just keep trying to promote that.  If Trenblastiose believe he is helping guys deal with their hair loss then I guess he can keep doing what he is doing.

----------


## KO1

Worst part is, trenblastoise is lying about the incidence of sides. They happen, but they are highly uncommon.

----------


## Trenblastoise

> I was thinking about this whole back and forth with Trenblastoise and if he wants to keep it going then that is fine, but I'm checking out.  I don't really care about trying to win an argument.  This place shouldn't be about that.  I won't make it about myself.  This place should be about truthful/accurate information to help guys keep hair on their heads.  I will just keep trying to promote that.  If Trenblastiose believe he is helping guys deal with their hair loss then I guess he can keep doing what he is doing.


 I want to know what is the truth or what is not. If it is not true this can cause irreversible erectile dysfunction, than I will not claim it does.
It if is not true that it can cause irreversible sensitivity loss or numbness etc. than I will not claim it does. 

I wanted to know what numbers you guys are speaking from :Smile:  And I do believe in spread of information, giving not just positive but the negative as well.


I am not claiming I am treating peoples hair loss by not taking certain drugs. I am not helping people physiologically either, that's a psychiatrists job. If they want to speak with others that 
deal with hair loss they certainly can :Smile:  I also think this place should be with accurate information and truth, so that's one of the reasons I made this post, obviously one of not is telling the full story and I want to know of it is me, and my worries of withholding side effects, I suppose it is in my nature to talk about side effects as well.






> Worst part is, trenblastoise is lying about the incidence of sides. They happen, but they are highly uncommon.


  I apologize if I have lied, it certainly has not been intentional. I do not think I have ever posted numbers on the subject. And those that are out I do question because it seems to be self reported, and I know first hand those numbers can be inaccurate.



Thanks for the quick replies guys, I appreciate it :Smile:

----------


## Trenblastoise

Can't delete this post, I copy pasted what was here into the above to get it all into one, oh well!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

edit

----------


## Trenblastoise

By all means, I do not want the drawn the thread in that either. I just wanted some more information. Feel free to get my posts here deleted. I am very glad Artista is happy with his results, and I do not wish to take away the attention off that, I just thought he could give me some good information, which I don't doubt he can, probably more a matter if he got time :Smile: 

At least we all agree on we are not fans of any drugs! Thanks for your time and quick responses guys. I guess I'll try and dig further into some studies I can get my hands on :Smile:

----------


## Artista

The first photo was taken in 8/2013.
The second photo was taken in 5/2015.
Its obvious that my hairs* density* has very much improved due to the use of* Finasteride.*
Im not to happy to post my crown pics but I feel quite compelled to try to help others!

----------


## Artista

Oh hey there *Trenblastoise*, sorry but I didnt see your response until now.

*I honestly DO NOT WANT to be taking a medication/drug  on a daily basis like this* but I have *not* been noticing any bad side-effects as yet.
If there ever IS a _topical Finasteride_ that truly works as this med' does , I would certainly go that route instead!
Until that time, Ill continue the 1 mg per day.
This coming August will be my 2nd year on Finasteride.

----------


## KO1

You bastard.  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

HAHAHA. Aren't we all? LOL

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,* 

I had decided to try out  *'Just for Men'*, a hair-coloring product that has been around for quite a while.
Because* Finasteride* has been_ improving_ my head of hair, _not at a full head of hair of course-lol_, I decided to try JFM out.

What made me think of using something like that is because *DermMatch/Caboki* does OK except that segments of my hair are, of course,  becoming much more gray/white. (getting older)
Now ,that is not a worry of mine...I could care less about it actually. 
*Its just that DermMatch and Caboki can only do so much* .
Another thing is that I had bought the* 'medium brown' DermMatch* sometime ago.
When I use it today the coloring is almost too light of a brown for my hair. Thankfully, I can add *Caboki-dark brown* to it. 
I should have purchased the 'dark brown' Derm' but thats OK.

Back to my point, 
I find that '*Just For Men'* does have a very natural looking color when applied to my scalp.
*In fact, in my case,   it HELPS along with Derm' and Caboki.*

*Anyone else here using that product?  What do you think? 
*

(side note- if Finasteride didn't improve my scalp then using those other products would have been a waste of time for me)

----------


## Artista

*Anyone else here using that product? What do you think?*

----------


## Artista

*Anyone????* _LOL_

----------


## jamesst11

Never used it personally... I know my dad uses it and after he dyes his hair it looks a bit thicker.  I think it's the consistency of the dark brown hair without the grey... ALSO I think it may give pigment to those thin vellous hairs that seem to be almost clear, potentially making it look thicker.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Jamesst11 !*

I have to agree with you on this.* It certainly does add pigmentation to vellous hairs as well.* 
As long as one does not over do its use, the colors do look natural too.

----------


## jamesst11

ARTISTA! I never saw your pics and man, I am impressed!  How was the hair dying experience?  Did it make your hair look much thicker?  Was the color noticeable in contrast to the rest of your head?  I have a TON of smaller thin hairs, which I hope are new growth, and was wondering if I dyed my hair if it would make it look thicker.  I read somewhere that the dye itself adds like 25% volume to the hair strand...
       I didn't have too much time to read through the entire thread, but the progress is solid.  I am about 4.5 months into fin, about 1.65mg/day (I just cut them into thirds which is easier).  I am still shedding pretty consistently, but do see a lot of new hairs sprouting up, I think?  I hope!! Around what month did you start to see a reduction in shedding and new growth?

----------


## jamesst11

ARTISTA! I never saw your pics and man, I am impressed!  How was the hair dying experience?  Did it make your hair look much thicker?  Was the color noticeable in contrast to the rest of your head?  I have a TON of smaller thin hairs, which I hope are new growth, and was wondering if I dyed my hair if it would make it look thicker.  I read somewhere that the dye itself adds like 25% volume to the hair strand...
       I didn't have too much time to read through the entire thread, but the progress is solid.  I am about 4.5 months into fin, about 1.65mg/day (I just cut them into thirds which is easier).  I am still shedding pretty consistently, but do see a lot of new hairs sprouting up, I think?  I hope!! Around what month did you start to see a reduction in shedding and new growth?  Did you ever experience an INCREASE in libido?

----------


## Artista

*Jamesst11 ,* 
_Im sorry that I had not seen this response from you  sooner._
Adding dye to hair does make it look like it has  a better volume, especially when improving ones hair with Finasteride.
My wife and I DID NOTICE a change to my hair approximately 3 or 4 months into using *Finasteride back in 2013*.
My hair is STILL slowly improving from its use to this day!!
Ive been on it now for over 2 years .
Again, *I have NOT experienced any bad-side effects*. My libido has not changed. * It is a normal libido...LOL*
*thats true.*
The new growth that I have been experiencing is mostly on my crown area. I never really paid to much attention to the back of my scalp because the framing of my face in the past, was A-OK.
A few years ago I was surprised to see just how much hair loss I did have on my crown.
Of course,* i did not allow that to ruin my life*. I decided that I would stay a happy man *regardless* of how much hairloss I had had.
Once I began using Finasteride I was surprised at what it could do for my hair.
*It is on going too, James!!*

----------


## Artista

*Jamesst11 ,* 
_Im sorry that I had not seen this response from you  sooner._
Adding dye to hair does make it look like it has  a better volume, especially when improving ones hair with Finasteride.
My wife and I DID NOTICE a change to my hair approximately 3 or 4 months into using *Finasteride back in 2013*.
My hair is STILL slowly improving from its use to this day!!
Ive been on it now for over 2 years .
Again, *I have NOT experienced any bad-side effects*. My libido has not changed. * It is a normal libido...LOL*
*thats true.*
The new growth that I have been experiencing is mostly on my crown area. I never really paid to much attention to the back of my scalp because the framing of my face in the past, was A-OK.
A few years ago I was surprised to see just how much hair loss I did have on my crown.
Of course,* i did not allow that to ruin my life*. I decided that I would stay a happy man *regardless* of how much hairloss I had had.
Once I began using Finasteride I was surprised at what it could do for my hair.
*It is on going too, James!!*

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,*

I now have been on *Finasteride*, 1mg per day, for *2 years and 3 months*, on going.
I am still, to this day, experiencing *positive improvements* to my hair.
My hair is *NOT perfect of course* but i am accepting of it.
* Im leading a good and happy life regardless of hairloss.* 
I had an appointment set with my doctor on Sept 24th.
Not because of my hairloss but because of knee pain ive had.
(Thankfully my knee will be A-OK. nothing major)
We also did talk about my hairs improvements and of his many other patients he has prescribed Finasteride to.
*To this day, none of those patients have experienced any BAD side effects from it.* 
(Just over 100 of his patients)
*I too have NOT experienced any bad side effects from it either.*
Now _I am not here trying to promote Finasteride_, I am here sharing my experience with it.

At some point, I will once again post recent photos of my hairline, front and back.
All of us here should be accepting of our lives regardless of how much hair we have or dont have.
*Over-emotions and stress can and will cause much more unnecessary hairloss.*
*Stay happy everyone!! *

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,*

I now have been on *Finasteride*, 1mg per day, for *2 years and 3 months*, on going.
I am still, to this day, experiencing *positive improvements* to my hair.
My hair is *NOT perfect of course* but i am accepting of it.
* Im leading a good and happy life regardless of hairloss.* 
I had an appointment set with my doctor on Sept 24th.
Not because of my hairloss but because of knee pain ive had.
(Thankfully my knee will be A-OK. nothing major)
We also did talk about my hairs improvements and of his many other patients he has prescribed Finasteride to.
*To this day, none of those patients have experienced any BAD side effects from it.* 
(Just over 100 of his patients)
*I too have NOT experienced any bad side effects from it either.*
Now _I am not here trying to promote Finasteride_, I am here sharing my experience with it.

At some point, I will once again post recent photos of my hairline, front and back.
All of us here should be accepting of our lives regardless of how much hair we have or dont have.
*Over-emotions and stress can and will cause much more unnecessary hairloss.*
*Stay happy everyone!! *

----------


## jamesst11

Artista,
   I have some questions for you that are very important to me and that no one seems able to help me with.

- I have now been on finasteride for almost 7 months
- I have lost quite a bit of hair while on it.  My thinning has just seemed to be somewhat perpetuated by it
- I have not had significant side effects
- I have had occasional and unusual sensations (tingling, crawling feeling) in certain areas while on it and this is where my hair has been thinning the most
- HOWEVER, I do see a bunch of new hairs starting to pop up through the hair line and beyond

I suppose I don't know why I am exactly asking you this, but am wondering if you experienced anything similar.  Did you have immediate success on it or was it more gradual.  I think I am just afraid I am a poor responder and at this point this is my only hope. Thanks for any info you can give.

----------


## PinotQ

> Artista,
>    I have some questions for you that are very important to me and that no one seems able to help me with.
> 
> - I have now been on finasteride for almost 7 months
> - I have lost quite a bit of hair while on it.  My thinning has just seemed to be somewhat perpetuated by it
> - I have not had significant side effects
> - I have had occasional and unusual sensations (tingling, crawling feeling) in certain areas while on it and this is where my hair has been thinning the most
> - HOWEVER, I do see a bunch of new hairs starting to pop up through the hair line and beyond
> 
> I suppose I don't know why I am exactly asking you this, but am wondering if you experienced anything similar.  Did you have immediate success on it or was it more gradual.  I think I am just afraid I am a poor responder and at this point this is my only hope. Thanks for any info you can give.


 You are probably asking Artista b/c you can tell by his prior posts that he is rock solid, realistic and above board.  I have known him for years and can remember when he was dead set against using propecia, so his experience will be invaluable.  I would also add some links you may find helpful from the Bernstein medical group;

1) It is highly likely that you will go backward before you go forward: See the What to expect section - http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...rmation-sheet/

2) It can take up to a full year to see any effect: http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/answ...er-transplant/

3) In Bernstein's experience with a big patient group over many years, "I have not seen minoxidil or finasteride worsen hair loss." Therefore, it is highly unlikely that propecia is causing/perpetuating loss (other than shedding before regrowth): http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/answ...l-finasteride/ 

I am responding to your post b/c I had been on propecia for years with success but it began to lose its effectiveness.  I switched to Avodart 6 months ago and have gone thru what I believe to be increased shedding, now seemingly subsided.  I have had and do have thoughts and questions similar to yours.  My hair is thinner since I began Avodart but I do now see many smallers hairs, growing.  Of course, I have no way of knowing if those were thicker hairs that have gotten thinner or healthier hairs that are coming back stronger as a result of the Avodart.  FYI  Bernstein is not my doctor. Good Luck.

----------


## Artista

Wow, its great to see your response* PinotQ*-Hello !
We should talk privately together later on sometime.
*
Your response to Jamesst11 was a good one.*
*
Hey James'* 
I also want you to keep in mind that there are a *percentage* of  patients on *Finasteride* that 
*DO  experience*  some initial hair shedding but then the *improvements come afterwards.*
Just dont become stressed over that.
*
Stay very positive Jamesst11  !!*
* Especially since you did say that-
 "I do see a bunch of new hairs starting to pop up through the hair line and beyond"

Good to hear from you PinotQ*!

----------


## jamesst11

Thanks PinotQ! and Artista, keep up with the solid info and positivity.  Like I said before, your positive attitude is extremely valuable in a place where most people are vulnerable, frustrated and even depressed over something they cannot control.  I would rather stay positive, know I am doing all that I can, even if I do lose my hair quickly, rather than be negative, not try anything and have a lingering depression while I lose it slowly.

----------


## Artista

*Im glad to see your response James'! Good for you bro!*

To answer your earlier questions..
I did not experience or notice any shedding once I was on Finasteride.

Both my wife and I did begin to see some type of hair improvements beginning to show about 4 months
into *my use of Fin' back in 2013* but *it wasn't an 'immediate success' at all..lol.*
*It certainly was a POSITIVE experience though.*
Back then I didn't know just how much better it could be..*but I purposely would not focus on it though.*
I continued to *stay POSITIVE* with the hope that it might make my hair better than it was then.
I know what stress can do to ones hair from my own experience.
*Today it is relatively much better than it was in 2013.*
It is ongoing of course.
*No bad sides' too.
*

*Im glad to have a dialog with you James and thank you for the compliments.
Im here mostly to try to HELP others,,especially the very young.
Have a good day.*

----------

